# Service Entrance Ground Requirements



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There is always the possibility that your area is different. But as far as I know you always have to bring the grounding up to current code for service upgrades. And if you have metal water pipes, you need to run a proper sized GEC to 5' of its entrance and also install a jumper over the water meter. The system needs to be continuous so we also install a jumper over the water heater. Don't forget your intersystem bonding block by the service.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I second that. 
What would you tell the inspector? "It was like that when I got here"? 
Everything that can be bonded, shall be bonded.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

To the OP: you are in EUSERC territory.

EUSERC rules dictate what you must do... *NOT THE NEC.*

You're dealing with SERVICE CONDUCTORS. These belong to the Poco, not your client.

( Legally, they are ALWAYS deeded over to the Poco as a condition of service. Yup. The property owner pays for them, install them, and then the Poco owns them... for no outlay at all. )

You need to obtain a PG&E or SCE 'green book' to see what your Poco will demand.

It's the ONLY document that is authoritative.

You're jerking yourself around looking anywhere else.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If you cross your Poco, the power will not come back on.

EUSERC standards are different enough that MOST j-men posting here will have the wrong advice.

Because of earthquake risk... and tradition... California is in a wholly different world.


----------



## Jeep (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks guys.... because of your help, I remember the code and requirements... 

It sucks getting old sometimes


----------

